# Open carry on bicycle



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks, i ride a bike, and while almost all drivers pass safely, this week i have had two(2) people, exit. There vehicles and physically. Threaten me for "blocking the road". Now, i dont wish to over react,.but i wonder if open carrying would make people think or just flip out...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It should work on all but the idiotic, insane or intoxicated beyond belief.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Get yourself a new bike...
The Ultimate Hunting E-Bike - Petersen's Hunting

...and wear one of these. Coupled with the rifle in the rear stand and you should be good to go! :arrow:
https://www.galcogunleather.com/kodiak-shoulder-holster_8_2_1179.html


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Two mental images in my head right now, both hilarious.
Image one: guy in cycling spandex, bicycle shoes, male camel toe, livestrong bracelets, and a pt belt (idk why a pt belt) on one of those fancy road bikes for long distance cycling or biathlons or whatever, with an AR strapped to his back and a desert eagle on his hip.
Image two: man in full biker leathers complete with three piece patch and 1% emblem, zz top beard, knife strapped to one leg, glock on the other, riding a pink schwin classic with a 3 foot sissy bar, and purple streamers.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I carry my Kimber Hot-Shot in my jersey pocket. I take it out whenever a nasty, aggressive anti-biker threatens to block my road. So far it's always been a dog; but should work for a man as well.

Up-side: Likely to be effective without needing to kill. Doesn't corrode in when kept in a sweat-soaked jersey as a firearm would. Doesn't invite hassles from observers.

Down-side: Only two shots and must be to the face to be effective.

I wouldn't open carry. Too many hassles for the benefits. Plus, if a guy is angry enough to stop and threaten, if he sees me with a sidearm he might just go full-on low-life coward and just run me over. Isn't any gun big enough to protect you from a motor vehicle that's behind you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know that open carry is the best thing for a cyclist. I don't usually ride on the roads but every so often I'll get off our dirt road and ride a bit on the small county road near us. I have a small bag that is attached to the seat and sometimes I'll put my SW .380 in the bag. No one has ever bothered me with or without it.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Laws vary by state. Some states may require a concealed pistol license to open carry on a bike. A bike may be considered a "vehicle" depending on a state's vehicular codes.

Check the laws of your state before carrying in any manner.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I understand the anger from the other drivers for [email protected] on bikes. Our state has spent millions of dollars on bike paths. Taking away atv and snowmobile right of ways and paving them for bicycles, so the others get kicked off. Yet these morons still insist on riding 2-3 abreast down the road. "They have as much RIGHT to be on the road as me".

Well here's why you shouldn't ride a bike on the highway. I came around a small corner upon a group of cycles, just before a hill. With my fully loaded 78000 pound semi of building materials. Well I couldn't stop and dam sure wasn't taking the ditch. When the grain truck broke the hill I blew the air horn and moved back over in "MY" lane. Watching several of the morons hit the ditch or get run over by my trailer. Grain truck was in the gravel smoking the tires and also on the horns. So have a little common sense and stay off the F'in roads. Sure you have the right to be just as flat as the racoon on the road. I'm done risking my live and livelihood for a bicycle. Is a little exercise worth your life??? Carrying a gun won't help you one bit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent point Chipper.

That's why I limit my road riding to the little county road that is near us. No semi's or vehicles over certain weight limit are allowed due to some old bridges. I like to stay on the dirt roads and trails. Better workout in a shorter distance/time.

In Atlanta, they took an old rail line and converted it to a bike trail. It goes from Atlanta all the way to Alabama. Near Atlanta it is a hot spot for Atlanta Native Thugs to rob suburban people riding their bikes. Once you get away from the ATL its safe. I suggest you carry if you ride the Silver Comet Trail near Atlanta, GA.



Chipper said:


> I understand the anger from the other drivers for [email protected] on bikes. Our state has spent millions of dollars on bike paths. Taking away atv and snowmobile right of ways and paving them for bicycles, so the others get kicked off. Yet these morons still insist on riding 2-3 abreast down the road. "They have as much RIGHT to be on the road as me".
> 
> Well here's why you shouldn't ride a bike on the highway. I came around a small corner upon a group of cycles, just before a hill. With my fully loaded 78000 pound semi of building materials. Well I couldn't stop and dam sure wasn't taking the ditch. When the grain truck broke the hill I blew the air horn and moved back over in "MY" lane. Watching several of the morons hit the ditch or get run over by my trailer. Grain truck was in the gravel smoking the tires and also on the horns. So have a little common sense and stay off the F'in roads. Sure you have the right to be just as flat as the racoon on the road. I'm done risking my live and livelihood for a bicycle. Is a little exercise worth your life??? Carrying a gun won't help you one bit.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I understand the anger from the other drivers for [email protected] on bikes. Our state has spent millions of dollars on bike paths. Taking away atv and snowmobile right of ways and paving them for bicycles, so the others get kicked off. Yet these morons still insist on riding 2-3 abreast down the road. "They have as much RIGHT to be on the road as me".
> 
> Well here's why you shouldn't ride a bike on the highway. I came around a small corner upon a group of cycles, just before a hill. With my fully loaded 78000 pound semi of building materials. Well I couldn't stop and dam sure wasn't taking the ditch. When the grain truck broke the hill I blew the air horn and moved back over in "MY" lane. Watching several of the morons hit the ditch or get run over by my trailer. Grain truck was in the gravel smoking the tires and also on the horns. So have a little common sense and stay off the F'in roads. Sure you have the right to be just as flat as the racoon on the road. I'm done risking my live and livelihood for a bicycle. Is a little exercise worth your life??? Carrying a gun won't help you one bit.


And if it were a herd of cows on the road instead of a bunch of bicyclists? Or a car just pulled out of driveway and going slow speed, or a car broken down? How about slow farm machinery? You're responsible for choosing a speed that allows you to avoid accidents; blaming the other guy for 'being in your way' when the other guy is using the road *he helped pay for* quite legally is mere justification for your failure to consider possible road hazards.

If I"m cycling to work and the car behind me is somebody who just wanted to run out and get an ice cream, am I then 'allowed' to use the road? Are Amish (slower than me) 'allowed' to use the road because they are on business mostly? Because that's what the whole 'get your exercise somewhere else' argument implies. If I had bike paths, I'd use them. I don't. I have roads. I share them with all sorts of vehicles and farm implements. I don't complain, threaten, or attempt bodily harm or property damage on a farm implement that slows down my driving, and I absolutely would not cheer if the guy came to harm.

Being in the majority does not mean no one else has the right to use the resource without you harassing them. Share like they taught you in kindergarten.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cows don't have the good sense not to put themselves into harm's way.

I used to enjoy biking, but Alabama law changed and mandated I roll with traffic instead of facing it. Now, two tons of machinery being operated at fifty miles an hour faster than me comes up behind me, rather than toward me. I can't see to get off the road which was created to allow vehicle traffic and not my recreational pleasure. This being the case, I no longer ride my bicycle. 

You know what would make me happy? If the roads were widened to allow for bike/pedestrian paths. I could then enjoy riding. Of course, that wouldn't stop a texting driver from running me over.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

There isn't a bike path with 65 miles of us that's longer than 2 city blocks.

I've been a taxpayer in this state for 35 years now, they are MY roads just as much as anybody else's, and I will ride whatever bicycle I want whererever I want, any damned time I want. Period.

Before anybody starts with the "Bicycles are banned on controlled access roads" crap the nearest interstate to where I live is 80 miles from here. 

It's called freedom and liberty, and if somebody doesn't like freedom and liberty, they can just suck eggs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

From the way I see bicycle riders act and behave on public roads they should be run over.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> There isn't a bike path with 65 miles of us that's longer than 2 city blocks.
> 
> I've been a taxpayer in this state for 35 years now, they are MY roads just as much as anybody else's, and I will ride whatever bicycle I want whererever I want, any damned time I want. Period.
> 
> ...


Just because something is legal, it doesn't necessarily make it the "smart" thing to do. Personally, I feel that you can ride where ever you want and when ever you want. That's your choice. All I'm suggesting, is that you don't let your "freedom and liberty" cloud your otherwise good judgment.

Remember, a two hundred pound bike and rider are no match for a 78,000 pound truck, never was, never will be.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I understand the anger from the other drivers for [email protected] on bikes. Our state has spent millions of dollars on bike paths. Taking away atv and snowmobile right of ways and paving them for bicycles, so the others get kicked off. Yet these morons still insist on riding 2-3 abreast down the road. "They have as much RIGHT to be on the road as me".
> 
> Well here's why you shouldn't ride a bike on the highway. I came around a small corner upon a group of cycles, just before a hill. With my fully loaded 78000 pound semi of building materials. Well I couldn't stop and dam sure wasn't taking the ditch. When the grain truck broke the hill I blew the air horn and moved back over in "MY" lane. Watching several of the morons hit the ditch or get run over by my trailer. Grain truck was in the gravel smoking the tires and also on the horns. So have a little common sense and stay off the F'in roads. Sure you have the right to be just as flat as the racoon on the road. I'm done risking my live and livelihood for a bicycle. Is a little exercise worth your life??? Carrying a gun won't help you one bit.


I'll say it also, you hit someone and injure or kill them with your truck, you will lose most of everything you ever worked for and might end up in jail to boot. YOU are responsible for the safe operation of your vehicle. I hit someone with my bus, same deal, I lose everything I have worked for unless a jury finds me not negligent and the accident unavoidable. I strongly advise you adjust your attitude as the biggest dog on the road gets to rule. You need to learn to drive without emotion, your post alone indicates you got an anger control problem when behind the wheel. You're supposed to be a professional at what you do, start acting like it.

I used to ride quite a bit, have had my share of confrontations with pecker heads that thought I should stay on the sidewalk. Streaming pepper spray to the face, followed up with a swift kick in the nuts, take the keys from the vehicle and throw them into the woods ended the "conversation". In PA I could open carry a G19 with a combat sport holster and a nylon belt. All would ride nice and tight. Most of my riding these days is on a rails to trails course with no traffic. As I get further into summer shape, I need to expand my routes so I head out into Amish country where vehicles expect to encounter slow moving traffic. I use a mirror usually so I can monitor traffic to the rear.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any sort of obstacle or hindrance is annoying when your driving. That said my beef with bicycles is when they fail to obey traffic signs, signals. For instance stop at a red light and look before pulling in front of me. But that can be said for other motorists as well.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Any sort of obstacle or hindrance is annoying when your driving. That said my beef with bicycles is when they fail to obey traffic signs, signals. For instance stop at a red light and look before pulling in front of me. But that can be said for other motorists as well.


Absolutely. The reason I no longer ride with groups. When I used to and I would see someone do something that was afoul of the vehicle code I would yell at them "you don't drive like that do you?"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What if they decide to run you over. There have been attacks like that. The last one the car was going 70 mph before it hit pedestrians. Ouch.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*I have done it and it mattered some, people would give me room.*



jim-henscheli said:


> Hey folks, i ride a bike, and while almost all drivers pass safely, this week i have had two(2) people, exit. There vehicles and physically. Threaten me for "blocking the road". Now, i dont wish to over react,.but i wonder if open carrying would make people think or just flip out...


I have done it and it mattered some, people would give me room. But keep something in mind, if you do it, be prepared to shoot.

Times have changed and the mere appearance of a gun, doesn't rewire a mind gone bad.
That is one of the things that you are up against, there are more bad people now. So, don't just wear it, be ready to use it.
If I were you, I would get a concealed carry, why let them know anything?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I will tell you this, IF you decide to OC on a bike and the situation arises for you to need to stop and meet a confrontation, lots of things to consider. Stop the bike, get off, and be aware of your footing in cycling shoes if wearing cleated shoes. Slick as 'ell on pavement. Cover first, you are out in the open most likely, find cover to defend from. Chances of something like this happening are very small but I had 2 serious confrontations in a 3 week period.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Chipper, i sympathise with you, in that i ride my, to my truck driving job irony. I should have also clarified, the roads on which i ride, are secondary and parralel a hwy, eliminating most commercial traffic. The people whom i have had trouble with, are just turds.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

topgun said:


> Just because something is legal, it doesn't necessarily make it the "smart" thing to do. Personally, I feel that you can ride where ever you want and when ever you want. That's your choice. All I'm suggesting, is that you don't let your "freedom and liberty" cloud your otherwise good judgment.
> 
> Remember, a two hundred pound bike and rider are no match for a 78,000 pound truck, never was, never will be.


Well, since I have ridden over 35,000 miles on a bicycle over the last 15 years I think I have a pretty good idea what I am doing. My biggest year, 2003, I rode 7,800 miles (and remember I'm in the midwest so riding season is from April-October). I don't ride on high traffic roads where semi's are going to be, I wasn't born yesterday. Like Spice says, our biggest problem by far is the damned dogs that people let run loose on the highway. Usually it's not a problem for long because the really stupid/mean ones chase cars and that generally means they don't last a month before getting hit and killed by an auto.

I've had ******* assholes throw crap at me, i've been threatened several times, and if one of those stupid billy-bob's really wants a face full of bear spray that's the way to get it real damed quick.

Don't worry about my freedoms, I will take care of myself.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't help but think some idiot who might confront you would think it's a toy and you'd 
be forced to pull it and defend yourself. So get a handlebar cam or helmet cam.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I ride very little anymore and as I posted when I do, its on my private roads or a small county road. I give cyclists every opportunity I can and respect their space. That being said, cyclists should be aware of the roads that they ride and strive to be safe. Some roads are just not safe and I hope that cycists and motorists obey the safety rules on these roads.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Well, since I have ridden over 35,000 miles on a bicycle over the last 15 years I think I have a pretty good idea what I am doing. My biggest year, 2003, I rode 7,800 miles (and remember I'm in the midwest so riding season is from April-October). I don't ride on high traffic roads where semi's are going to be, I wasn't born yesterday. Like Spice says, our biggest problem by far is the damned dogs that people let run loose on the highway. Usually it's not a problem for long because the really stupid/mean ones chase cars and that generally means they don't last a month before getting hit and killed by an auto.
> 
> I've had ******* assholes throw crap at me, i've been threatened several times, and if one of those stupid billy-bob's really wants a face full of bear spray that's the way to get it real damed quick.
> 
> Don't worry about my freedoms, I will take care of myself.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Seriously, I can't believe this thread has deteriorated to the point where we're gonna shoot someone because of their driving skills, of lack of same.

This is called "road rage" people, and guess what, you go to jail for that, and most times you will not pass GO, and you will not collect the 200 dollars.

I humbly suggest you "chill out" when carrying, whether on bike or in car, and if you can't do that, then you probably shouldn't be carrying.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

When I lived in CO, up in the mountains (8K feet elevation) every road is twisty with non-stop blind corners. Every time you turn a corner there were cyclists 2-3 abreast blocking the lane, and an oncoming car in the opposite lane. I understand your 'right" to exercise in the open air and even applaud it. But they are just plain placing their lives in the hands of motorists who may or may not be paying attention. If it's between me running off the side of the road to fall 1,000 ft. into a ravine or killing you, guess what? You are going to die that day.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

topgun said:


> Seriously, I can't believe this thread has deteriorated to the point where we're gonna shoot someone because of their driving skills, of lack of same.
> 
> This is called "road rage" people, and guess what, you go to jail for that, and most times you will not pass GO, and you will not collect the 200 dollars.
> 
> I humbly suggest you "chill out" when carrying, whether on bike or in car, and if you can't do that, then you probably shouldn't be carrying.


 Let me give you a true scenerio of why I went from fists and slippery shoes to weaponizing.

I was out in Amish country for a ride after 5 pm during the week. There was a little store up to my left, no traffic coming my direction. I could hear a pick up truck coming up behind me on this 2 lane road out in the country. I checked my mirror to confirm. Within a few seconds the truck came past me without crossing the center line, meaning he buzzed me. The truck pulled into the store and driver got out as I rode by. Words were exchanged. I believe something to the effect of " hurry home to beat the wife and kids, kick the dog too." I rode on up the road. Here comes the truck again, this time he does a big power slide around me stops and now the driver is out of the truck, blocking my path. I went wide and fast around him. He took a round house swing at me and missed by feet. I am now out of the saddle sprinting for the next farm house up the road. Here comes the truck for a third time. I see him in my mirror, let him get close and cut hard right off the road into the yard and the truck goes by and stops again. I pulled out my phone and began to call 911. Guess what, highly rural area patrolled by State Police, 30 minutes away. When the police are minutes away, seconds count. This is where the confrontation ended. The driver saw the phone out and thought better of pushing his agenda. Had he had some sort of item like a tire iron or 2x4 in the bed and caused me to crash out, I would have been in no man's land. There is an old saying that is comically tossed about on gun forums, "open carry would have prevented this", this most likely would apply in the scenerio I describe. This individual demonstrated that he intended to do me physical harm. Would that bring me to the level of ending his life and putting my future in jeopardy? It might, I'll never know.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> When I lived in CO, up in the mountains (8K feet elevation) every road is twisty with non-stop blind corners. Every time you turn a corner there were cyclists 2-3 abreast blocking the lane, and an oncoming car in the opposite lane. I understand your 'right" to exercise in the open air and even applaud it. But they are just plain placing their lives in the hands of motorists who may or may not be paying attention. If it's between me running off the side of the road to fall 1,000 ft. into a ravine or killing you, guess what? You are going to die that day.


Good for you, you survived the accident and now you will either do time and lose most of your worldly possessions for the foreseeable future because......your actions.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> Good for you, you survived the accident and now you will either do time and lose most of your worldly possessions for the foreseeable future because......your actions.


So I should die instead? The point I was making was that while I and most others take pains to drive safely and respect others, when riding a bicycle on a low visibility mountain road you are taking a big risk. So you are saying if I was in that split second decision situation where it was veer over a cliff to avoid a bike rider, I SHOULD knowingly plunge to my death? Gotcha.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> So I should die instead? The point I was making was that while I and most others take pains to drive safely and respect others, when riding a bicycle on a low visibility mountain road you are taking a big risk. So you are saying if I was in that split second decision situation where it was veer over a cliff to avoid a bike rider, I SHOULD knowingly plunge to my death? Gotcha.


You know people ride bicycles up where you are describing, it is a blind corner by your own admission, by your own admission "every time you turn a corner there were cyclists 2-3 abreast blocking the lane, and an oncoming car in the opposite lane." So you SHOULD have an expectation that every time you are driving into a blind corner, regardless of where you are, there might be something or someone blocking your path. Defensive Driving 101. I am trained to try and anticipate 14 seconds into the future while driving. You cannot control what other people will do, you can control what you will do, only anticipate and drive without emotion.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I see a lotta bike riders in AZ carry little polymer framed pistols like the new Ruger 380. Usually they put it in that pocket that's built into the back of their spandex shirt--like a long pouch in the back of their shirt. The little polymer framed pistols are very light and flat so they carry perfectly. Since it doesn;t require a permit for CCW in AZ, a lotta people on bikes carry.

However, if you work through the scenario you just described (the one that prompted you to consider open carry on a bike) you may not wanna go that path. Do you really wanna put yourself in a position where you have to shoot some dumbass in a Hummer? Also, a gun is messy and noisy for dogs that chase you. Have you considered a good telescoping baton? Or maybe one of those flexible batons that use a thick spring on the end, something you could pull out quickly, deploy, and go to town whippin' wholesale ass. The baton works on dogs and jerks alike, and less hassle afterwards than a gun. You whip some guy's ass and he prolly ain't gonna go tellin a lotta people, but you shoot him and there will be fallout.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't seen one for a while, but you can get carbon-fiber batons that are badass. Light, easy to carry, fast to extend, and you get wind in both directions.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

first, is there a place you can ride the bike on the road and not interfere with traffic? like the shoulder maybe? it's one thing to be in the right cause legally a bike has just as much as a car to use the road. it's another spending 6 months in a hospital under traction just for being stubborn. just wondering cause here were live even though it is way out in the country we have a dedicated bike trail black top and all that runs for like 50-60 miles and most of the bicyclists I see on the road are like 50 yards away from the trail -I don't know if it's a hey look at me I.m it tight racing clothes an I'm cool, kind of thing or they just can't ride the trails? I don't really mind them riding on the road but I do worry some drunk slob cruising the back roads(which there are a lot of them out here drunks that is) might just run them over.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have taken to the trails, I end up driving 17 miles one way to get to a gem of a rails to trails location that is paved and is wide enough for me to move at speeds of 20-24 mph and not worry about interference with other people. If you have never been on a MUT (multi use trail) it can become a free for all, people with dogs on leash, people walking with earbuds in out in the middle of the trail, joggers, people with small children on bikes of skates, joggers with buds in, other squirlly riders unsure of skill. Now what does this sound like? Sounds like I am riding too fast for the environment I am in. Really some of these trails have become an extension of a play ground with kids and obstacles everywhere, can be unsafe for them, unsafe for me. The trail I have used is about 90% under tree canopy so even on the hottest days it is exercise in the shade, with a creek running alongside of it it's entire length. Plus I live out in the country and have chosen low traffic routes that connect the small communities.

I have not open carried while out on my bike yet. My riding has diminished over the last few years to about 1500 miles a season. I'd like to change that and need to do a far better job of time management to make it happen. Part of my favorite ride used to be into OH. Don't have a Utah non resident permit so a slight risk of getting stopped, though I could conceal carry if I had to. Baton, I have one but again in my experience they are not very useful while riding, to use it means you let the attacker get close to you. I'll have cleated shoes on and a solid footing is required to use a baton. On humans the best non lethal bet is a streaming pepper spray(have a 6-12 foot range) and that is my second line of defense with my brain being first. Dogs? Usually I would out run them. If they have the angle on you, STOP. Most of the time the only reason a dog is chasing you is because you are fleeing and reminds them of prey, instinct kicks in and the chase is on. Stop and the game is over. Use the bike as a fence to ward off a aggressive dog that still wants a fight. Sometimes just a squirt in the face with water is enough to take the fight out of dogs. Some dogs just want to play and will run along side of you until they tire out and never make a aggressive action for you. Usually an aggressive dog will be growling as they run, you hear that and you know it is trouble, better kick it into high gear. If you stop an aggressive voice on your part can sometimes scare a dog off.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't listen to that felgerkarb from Medic33, you keep right on riding your bike. It ain't yer fault that some jagoffs can't get used to sharing the road with other vehicles. In fact I think more Americans need to get off their fat asses and get out and bike or run or climb a damned mountain! The people who hassle you for riding a bike are nothing more than a buncha chairborne rangers.

Mebbe you should wear a big 'ol hogleg when you ride.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Don't listen to that felgerkarb from Medic33, you keep right on riding your bike. It ain't yer fault that some jagoffs can't get used to sharing the road with other vehicles. In fact I think more Americans need to get off their fat asses and get out and bike or run or climb a damned mountain! The people who hassle you for riding a bike are nothing more than a buncha chairborne rangers.
> 
> Mebbe you should wear a big 'ol hogleg when you ride.


Everyone is responsible for their own actions. Riding with purpose and interacting. When I was riding with a helmet mounted mirror I could monitor what was going on behind me and I could hand signal motorists to pass me. That way, we're all on the same page. It is the minor A hole that comes up behind me, slows down, hits the horn and expects me to move over further to the edge so they can pass me when they have the entire other lane at their disposal....those are the one's that raise my hackles.


----------

